# Localiser mon Iphone avec Ipad



## termi (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous m'aiguiller concernant la localisation de mon Iphone avec un Ipad. Comment procéder pour localiser mon Iphone sur mon Ipad, je ne peux apparemment pas passer par Icoud car bien entendu je ne peux pas m'identifier.

Je n'ai que ces trois choix :

1°) configurer icloud sur cet appareil
2°) installer localiser mon iphone
3°) installer localiser mes amis


Merci par avance


----------



## aurique (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, 

Il faut que tu télécharges et installes l'application "Localiser" d'Apple et après tu pourras localiser facilement tous tes appareils reliés à ce compte iCloud.


----------



## termi (5 Mai 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut que tu télécharges et installes l'application "Localiser" d'Apple et après tu pourras localiser facilement tous tes appareils reliés à ce compte iCloud.


Je pensais qu'il fallait uniquement telecharger ''localiser mon iphone'' sur l'appareil a suivre !! Si j'ai bien compris 

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## aurique (5 Mai 2015)

Sur un ipad , il te faut l'appli. Par contre sur l'ordi, tu passes par le site iCloud .


----------



## termi (5 Mai 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Sur un ipad , il te faut l'appli. Par contre sur l'ordi, tu passes par le site iCloud .


 Ok merci aurique


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2015)

Et pourquoi tu récrées un nouveau message pour la même chose... http://forums.macg.co/threads/localiser-mes-amis.1264580 ...


----------



## termi (5 Mai 2015)

Je sais que je sort du sujet mais, sais tu pourquoi je recois des SMS en double venant de mes contacts ?

Par exemple : Ma femme va m'envoyer un SMS le matin et je vais le recevoir de nouveau l'après midi !! pas plus tard que ce matin j'ai reçu de nouveau, trois SMS en double datant d'hier de ma femme et un SMS d'un autre contact datant d'une semaine.

Beug de mon fournisseur ?


----------



## termi (5 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourquoi tu récrées un nouveau message pour la même chose... http://forums.macg.co/threads/localiser-mes-amis.1264580 ...


 
Désolé Locke j'ai la tête dans les nuages...effectivement  tu peux supprimer un dès deux si tu veux


----------



## aurique (5 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourquoi tu récrées un nouveau message pour la même chose... http://forums.macg.co/threads/localiser-mes-amis.1264580 ...



Oups, je l'avais pas vu celui là .


----------



## termi (11 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'avais installé l'application ''localiser mon iphone'' sur mon Ipad seulement voilà mon fils l'a supprimé, j'ai essayé de la télécharger de nouveau, impossible ! peux-on télécharger la même application autant de fois que l'on veux ?

Merci par avance


----------



## aurique (11 Mai 2015)

VI ! autant de fois que tu veux !


----------



## termi (11 Mai 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse aurique !! pourtant je ne vois plus le bouton pour la télécharger de nouveau à coté de l’icône dans l'App store


----------



## les_innommables66 (11 Mai 2015)

Es-tu bien connecté avec le même compte que celui utilisé pour l'achat initial ?

Si oui, peux-tu nous faire une copie d'écran ?


----------



## termi (11 Mai 2015)

C'est bon je ne savais pas qu'il fallait cliquer sur le nuage !!


----------

